# This is Garcia....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know if I have ever told you guys about Garcia. We took in her and her brother and sister last Christmas. I found a home right away for the one girl but Reed and Garcia couldn't find any homes. As it was Christmas I didn't want someon thinking that they would make good presents.

Well this summer we had just come home from town and e had let Garcia and Reed and Maggie outside when My son jumped up and said he heard a dog cry. We went outside and there was dust from the road filling the air and a hugh truck stopped in front of the house. Two young boys out joy riding had hit Garcia.

We got her to the vet the next morning and he said that her leg was most likly paralized. We hoped that she would come out of it with supplements. We had talked to several area vets about having the leg removed and all were over 500$ and had to be paid in full. We just didn't have that kind of money laying around.

We went to the other cheaper vet in town with another dog and my sister asked him if he would remove Garcia's leg he said yes and it would only cost 200$. So she was done 11 days ago.
Here are some pictures of her. She is doing so well. We are so happy for her.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That poor baby. Looks like a happy dog despite everything. How many dogs do you have altogether?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats a loaded question Betty. I'll just say enough to keep us all busy.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thats a loaded question Betty. I'll just say enough to keep us all busy.


LOL! I wansn't saying it to jump down your throat or anything. I know that you rescue.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

that is so cool I want one .


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a great dog and in April she is going to go theraphy training with my son. We think that she will be an inspiration to others as she has been hurt but she loves life and is so HAPPY all the time. 

Thanks guys for thinking we are something with our animals but all we are doing is taking care of the gods creatures. We love them while we have them.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Garcia does look happy and playful!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe poor gal, but it looks like she bounced right back and it didn't effect her! What a sweet looking girl


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

poor puppy.... she sure does look happy still though. I think dogs and other animals deal with things like that much better than people.... she reminds me of that pitbull " Diva Dog" . They have videos of her on youtube


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

how is garcia doing these days??? cute little thing!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for asking!!!! She is doing so well. She is going to be going to obedience class starting on the 4th of feb and in April we are having theraphy training so we have her singed up for that too. We want to move her on to being a reading dog in the area schools. We think that she will instill alot of respect of those with handicaps. My son is the one the one that will be training her.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

great news. i'm sure that your son is going to have a blast training her!!:woof:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I could be like you and do more but I just don't have the room but one day I will or I'm trying too and I'm gonna have to get some pointers from you. You do a wonderful job!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you so much. Someday I don't feel I'm doing a very good job I get frustrated I love these guys but I'm so tired but then you look at their little face and you realize that in their eye you are everything so you buck it up and keep plugging away at it.


----------

